# Set the date in Novell



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how to set the date on a Novell server, I think the version is 5.0. It is one day behind.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You ever try searching http://support.novell.com

http://support.novell.com/cgi-bin/search/searchtid.cgi?/10015372.htm

I would also look into setting up Time Synchronization with a Time Server on the Internet. I used to have a good link Bookmarked from Novell's site on how to do it, but I have not run Netware in two years. I just recently got another job and now I have to remember all my Netware training again.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Found a link on it but I had a much better one.

http://support.novell.com/cgi-bin/search/searchtid.cgi?/10011518.htm


----------

